# Getting closer



## debodun (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2021)

I've already bought a few Christmas gifts from Amazon


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 16, 2021)

I was so tempted to buy a wooden Christmas tree to add to my collection, but didn't do it.   Yay!

P.S.   I went back today and bought two!     Just kidding.  We've got so many plastic tubs filled to the rim with decor and now I can't find our Winter blankets.  I guess hubby used a tub (red or green colored) to store the blankets.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2021)

I need to start thinking about Thanksgiving before I worry about Christmas.

This year I’m going to go cold turkey on Christmas decorations.  I think I’ll just put out a big fat grocery store poinsettia and a few holiday treats.


----------



## Remy (Sep 17, 2021)

We didn't have Christmas growing up. But like Easter decorations, I'm waiting for the stuff to start rolling out at the thrift stores because I want to put some things up. Got a few things last year but then stopped shopping because of covid.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 22, 2021)

Aghhhh!!  Went shopping yesterday and the first store I went into had one aisle full of Christmas goodies.  I'd ban such things till Dec 1st.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Aghhhh!!  Went shopping yesterday and the first store I went into had one aisle full of Christmas goodies.  I'd ban such things till Dec 1st.


unfortunately the excuse this year is that we all need to be buying our Chritmas goodies early due to the shortages which will apparently be with us long before the actual day ...according to the media


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 26, 2021)

Then I'd better see if they have Easter eggs in store.  I'd hate to miss them


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2021)

I love the period between Halloween and Christmas!  So happy it's just around the corner. 

As of this year all of my children are in their own homes - meaning nobody is renting anymore.  Come early November I'm going to pull out all the Christmas decorations (and there's a lot, believe me) that my husband and I no longer use.  The kids can choose what they want.  The rest will be donated or pitched.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2021)

You're like me, StarSong. My fave time of year is between Labor Day (early September) and Thanksgiving (late November). It after the hottest part of the summer and before winter sets in.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 26, 2021)

I had a dream last night about Christmas. In a part of the dream I was walking on a trail with my dog who was on a long skinny leash. The dog ran into a house where people and their relatives were having a Christmas party. The people were friendly to me but I was trying to get the dog and leave quickly. The people wanted me to take some presents with me but I did not want to. A lot of the presents were old presents of the past and had dust on them. I am wonderimg if there are people here who coud tell me what they think my dream means.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 26, 2021)

Pamfrom Tx.  I do not understand your message. Lawrence


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> Pamfrom Tx.  I do not understand your message. Lawrence


No problem.  Others will understand.  I'd try to be more specific but have a bad sinus headache.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2021)

Difficult to analyze others dreams .. hard enough to analyze my own sometimes!
It doesn't sound too unpleasant, the way you've described it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 10, 2021)

@Lawrence Google is your friend! Ask and it'll tell you

@debodun Usually by this time of year the Walmart Christmas tree displays are up and the shelves are already well stocked with ornaments and other decorations. When we were there this morning, no trees were up yet, and the shelves were sorely lacking with just a few boxes of things here and there.

I read online that Walmart, Target and some other big chains were chartering their own cargo ships and dock workers to unload their merchandise to their trucks with their own drivers. I wondered why all those ships are just sitting out there in the ocean...duh! because there's no one to unload them, no drivers for the trucks.

At any rate, I like to look at the stuff in the stores, but it isn't likely that we'll add anything new. DD already has all the things she's added over the years and all of my stuff besides. Last year it didn't even all get used.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm buying myself birthday gifts for the first time.  I'm thinking of ME for once and it feels nice.  Nothing extravagant or expensive.  That's not me.  I'm all set for my birthday!  Hehehehe.


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Oct 11, 2021)

I just give gift cards to my family for Christmas along with small gifts.  I have already bought most of them from Amazon.  They all have their favorite stores, so that makes it easy for me.  I don't have a lot left to do as far as gifts are concerned.  I will cook their favorite candy for each and include it with their gift cards.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 12, 2021)

We're down to 73 days. Way back in the way back, our hometown newspaper had a little box on the front page with a countdown of how many _shopping _days until Christmas. Remember when stores were closed on Sunday? That was a lonnnng time ago! Now there are as many shopping days until Christmas as there are days.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 22, 2021)

We raised our 26 year granddaughter from 1 year old. She gave us 3 great grandchildren and expecting another one in April. Her husband had 2 by his first marriage. This happened in the matter of 3 years. She had two by her now husband and son by previous marriage. Plus we inherited 2 step children. So we have 5 children we buy gifts for and the parents. Next year it will be 6 children. Im already at 400$ and thats with a nice outfit for each and toys for 3. Ive got 2 more to get toys for and a knife set for the parents and want to get a robe the parents. I think next year it will be one gift for the parents together and one toy for the children. This is getting out of hand on a fixed income. At least I started early and will be done before  November comes. Ugh


----------



## katlupe (Oct 23, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I've already bought a few Christmas gifts from Amazon


I don't usually buy gifts but just bought one on Amazon too.


----------

